# PassMedics Paramedic Study Guide



## sonnyboy40 (Mar 28, 2012)

After failing paramedic national registry two times, Ive gotten very discouraged. In addition to taking the JBlearning.com practice test and paramedic review app on my phone almost every day, I started looking at other ways that I could study and I came across PassMedics Paramedic Study Guide on lulu.com and thought about ordering it to help me study. I also came across this study guide on CD from emssuccess.com So my question is, has anybody used either of these and did they help and if not, do they sound like a good investment to help me study for and pass national registry in addition to taking practice test or does anybody know anything else that would help?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 29, 2012)

sonnyboy40 said:


> After failing paramedic national registry two times, Ive gotten very discouraged. In addition to taking the JBlearning.com practice test and paramedic review app on my phone almost every day, I started looking at other ways that I could study and I came across PassMedics Paramedic Study Guide on lulu.com and thought about ordering it to help me study. I also came across this study guide on CD from emssuccess.com So my question is, has anybody used either of these and did they help and if not, do they sound like a good investment to help me study for and pass national registry in addition to taking practice test or does anybody know anything else that would help?



Having a good grasp on the learning objectives is really the only way to prepare for the CBT. It is designed to measure all areas of your paramedic education, so you can't really "study for the test" (as I'm sure you've learned.)

Frankly, for people who struggle with the test, practice tets, like JB Learning, are the best way to get a handle on computer based tets. 

Good luck.


----------



## BayArea (Mar 29, 2012)

I would check out nationalregistryprep.com Jon Puryear has a great course that comes with a videos and a written study guide. Highly recommend it and he's pretty funny too.


----------



## legion1202 (Apr 6, 2012)

I agree. I used Jon study material and passed the first time. I even used it to pass my state. the way it works with him is you watch the video which is pretty fast paced. the stuff you dont remember you look up on your own and study it.. The trick with the NREMT-P exam is remembering the info... and then trying to figure out what the question is really asking you... Figure out what is normal... and then you can figure out would abnormal is... Good luck


----------

